# Jays Journal and Daily Life



## JayOne (Aug 18, 2015)

Ok so lets start my jounal today as its my day off im 24 and 87kg and 5 ft 7 so i may aswell start my log right away any pointers welcoke by experienced lifters im a big beleiver on feeling my body both on training and with diet i have always done this heres a few pics as of now.














































Last year in July










So to start it off this morning

8:30am

4 egg whites and 1 whole egg lil bit of milk for whisking

3 new potatoes boiled then slice and added to omelette made with olive oil few dashes

2 small handfulls of oats

Along with Holland and barrets vitamin D3 and zinc and magnesium










And now time for a nice spliff hey im gunna be honest here! I will update you later! Progress pics every week will be comming up.


----------



## JayOne (Aug 18, 2015)

Any advice would be brill lads


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Spliff post workout...love it

What you want bulk or cut??

If you cut you will look better and had more motivation...


----------



## JayOne (Aug 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Spliff post workout...love it
> 
> What you want bulk or cut??
> 
> If you cut you will look better and had more motivation...


I want to cut 100 percent think ive bulked enough for now man, yes got to smoke the weed helps with food consumption too haha.

Prehaps you could give me a few pointer if you think anything is off point my man!


----------



## JayOne (Aug 18, 2015)

Ok, so 12:15 meal a little later than usual

Is

Brown RIce

Tuna canned tuna

And sweetcorn. Oh and drank 1.5 liters of water between now and this morning


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Cut your calories...

Loose some fat and you will be more happy the way you look...

The best you look more motivation to keep going mate

Then bulk slowly

I lost 10 kg here and look bigger









That's me at 95kg after bulk










There me 85kg after cut

Took a few months as I'm lazy bastard


----------



## JayOne (Aug 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Cut your calories...
> 
> Loose some fat and you will be more happy the way you look...
> 
> ...


Lol same man yeh i see what you mean thats good hope I can do same tbh I am motivated the only thing for me is perfect eating but hey im trying yeh lool cut calories up cardio? How often was you doing cardio when cutting.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

JayOne said:


> Lol same man yeh i see what you mean thats good hope I can do same tbh I am motivated the only thing for me is perfect eating but hey im trying yeh lool cut calories up cardio? How often was you doing cardio when cutting.


Only cardio I enjoy its sex

Everyday if possible lol



JayOne said:


> Lol same man yeh i see what you mean thats good hope I can do same tbh I am motivated the only thing for me is perfect eating but hey im trying yeh lool cut calories up cardio? How often was you doing cardio when cutting.


Only cardio I enjoy its sex

Everyday if possible lol


----------



## JayOne (Aug 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Only cardio I enjoy its sex
> 
> Everyday if possible lol
> 
> ...


 Ha im not that fotunate at the moment! Long story


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Come to London mate

Loads of women looking to get laid with a sexy bodybuilder lol


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Come to London mate
> 
> Loads of women looking to get laid with a sexy bodybuilder lol


Showing off again HAHAHA, Wife was telling me the girls at her work were talking about sex frequency, 2-3 a week was the norm then they asked my wife and she said every day is sex day for me, As u can imaging they were gob smacked were actually its 2-3 times a day if were both of work poor girl HAHAHAHA I'm just a sex pest and need the cardio  Good job my wifes fit.

I replied on your other thread @JayOne. Massive cut and you will look VERY GOOD


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

arcticfox said:


> Showing off again HAHAHA, Wife was telling me the girls at her work were talking about sex frequency, 2-3 a week was the norm then they asked my wife and she said every day is sex day for me, As u can imaging they were gob smacked were actually its 2-3 times a day if were both of work poor girl HAHAHAHA I'm just a sex pest and need the cardio  Good job my wifes fit.
> 
> I replied on your other thread @JayOne. Massive cut and you will look VERY GOOD


Feels good to be a sex good lol

I'm Spanish man...if I see some tits I want them in my mouth ...

But I can't have a relationship as I never say no and would bang anything srs haha.. I have done it all sizes and colours. Haha


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Feels good to be a sex good lol
> 
> I'm Spanish man...if I see some tits I want them in my mouth ...
> 
> But I can't have a relationship as I never say no and would bang anything srs haha.. I have done it all sizes and colours. Haha


Im no sex god mate far from it, Me and wife been together since 17yrs old mate. Shes the one


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

arcticfox said:


> Im no sex god mate far from it, Me and wife been together since 17yrs old mate. Shes the one


Thats very rare ...you lucky man...

Does she got a sister??? Haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Got a good size/shape to ya. After a cut you'll look great I reckon. Look a lot bigger/better when leaner.


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Spliff post workout...love it
> 
> What you want bulk or cut??
> 
> If you cut you will look better and had more motivation...


And don't forget the ECA pre-workout stack, Ecstacy-Cocaine-Amphetamine, you'll get banned from the gym and spend the night in the cells but sh*t hands-down best session I've ever had.

Seriously though, the Spaniard's right. You got some size, cut before you put on too much weight cos every extra kg just makes cutting that much more of a bitch and longer, meaning it's longer before you're next bulking.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Thats very rare ...you lucky man...
> 
> Does she got a sister??? Haha


She has a brother and about 20st, Hes a fat pr**k though LOL

Lets get you shredded brother


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

@‌JayOne

Takes a lot of guts to put face and/or even body pics up on the internet, especially an AAS site.

My hat off to you mate.

I couldn't do that. Too much to lose


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

AncientOldBloke said:


> @‌JayOne
> 
> Takes a lot of guts to put face and/or even body pics up on the internet, especially an AAS site.
> 
> ...


Whats he gonna lose, Hes not doing anything illegal "Well apart from the spliff comment"

I dont care myself, My wife and a few mates know and so does my boss


----------



## JayOne (Aug 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Come to London mate
> 
> Loads of women looking to get laid with a sexy bodybuilder lol


Im in london at the moment for a few months!


----------



## JayOne (Aug 18, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Got a good size/shape to ya. After a cut you'll look great I reckon. Look a lot bigger/better when leaner.


 Thanks man ill keep you posted!


----------



## JayOne (Aug 18, 2015)

Yeh im not on ass so to me it does not really matter i tried in past but that was a long time ago and lost all my mass due to problems and deamons i had to battle and i put my face on here with a level of trust for Uk-M I want people to see and know its my journey!


----------



## JayOne (Aug 18, 2015)

So rest of food log for yesterday

3:30pm

Chicken and spinach and and veg

6:00pm chicken breast with potatoes and spinach

8:30pm chicken breast and spinach (really need to grab some green bean and asparagus today.

9:30pm glass of milk then bed

Gym day today so each gym day i will just post workouts not diet


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

JayOne said:


> Im in london at the moment for a few months!


Good so you should get laid....

Loads of fit birds everywhere


----------



## JayOne (Aug 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Good so you should get laid....
> 
> Loads of fit birds everywhere


Lol long story coz i had my confidence broke will be back soon embarassing to sag that as a lad lol so today brothers i decided i had 4 hours sleep because of a ratinfestatio in the house so rather than training i thought id go and get my meats n fish etc for cuttinng so i got coe, tuna stakes loool n obv chicken breast so........ ill update tommorow i deffo think the rest is more important like i said no bullshit in my log true facts only guys and girlz


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Welcome mate, decent shape, will be good after the cut. Enjoy the spliffs haha


----------



## JayOne (Aug 18, 2015)

Adz said:


> Welcome mate, decent shape, will be good after the cut. Enjoy the spliffs haha


Thanks bruva ! I will do enjoying one right now !


----------



## JayOne (Aug 18, 2015)

Fridays Workout

Standing dumbells curls

Warm up 10kg

Warm up 12.5kg

Sets

15kg 10reps

17.5kg 10reps

17.5kg 8reps

Concentration curls

15kg 10reps

17.5kg 10 ,8 , 8reps

Hammer dumbell curls

15kg 10, 8, 6

Preacher curls 30kg 10,8,6 reps

Cable overhead curls

Drop set from 30kg to 10kg dropping by 5kg a time maxing out before dropping each time

Reverse tricep pull down cable

20kg 10

30kg 10reps

35kg 6reps

Tricep extentions

15kg10 reps

20 kg 10, 8reps

Dips

10

12

10

Seated dips

84kg 10reps

91kg 10reps

91kg 10reps

May not all have proper names but the logs for me


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Come to London mate
> 
> Loads of women looking to get laid with a sexy bodybuilder lol


I'm visting ldn at moment I'd say hook me up but meeting some chick tomrorow. Easy peasy mate, love the Internet


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Good luck man, got some good progress from last year just need a cut and you'll look sick mate. Fvck sake I get drug tested for reccys in my last job and my new... I miss a few joints on a Friday night... Last smoked 7year ago Id be out cold off a joint if I did it now haha.


----------



## JayOne (Aug 18, 2015)

naturalun said:


> Good luck man, got some good progress from last year just need a cut and you'll look sick mate. Fvck sake I get drug tested for reccys in my last job and my new... I miss a few joints on a Friday night... Last smoked 7year ago Id be out cold off a joint if I did it now haha.


Ye man appreciated mate what ypu thing that arm work out looks likd each time i do it ond time stress biceps more nd another triceps. Yeah tbh i want to cut down ! Could do with something like that!


----------



## JayOne (Aug 18, 2015)

Ao this week ive been a busy bee and stuck to diet and trained hard but will carry on to post and post pics along the way and soon be fully into the log!


----------



## JayOne (Aug 18, 2015)

Just been and trained legs warming up with extensions doing 6 sets of squats 2 sets of hacks max weight and seated calfs plus donkey calf raises im travelling for next two weeks so gyming on the go not a prob tho !


----------



## JayOne (Aug 18, 2015)

Weights down from 87kg to 85 kg also this week ive added two outdoor cardio sessions


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

JayOne said:


> Weights down from 87kg to 85 kg also this week ive added two outdoor cardio sessions


Have you seen naturalun???

Hes ****ed i think


----------

